
Show HN: Learn cryptocurrency investment without the risk - rayashi
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/coingym
======
btown
> for you feel the market before you go real to make wise investments!

This is a tragedy waiting to unfold.

~~~
jayrmotta
Our purpose is to help people how this hyper complex technology and industry
works so they can participate of the blockchain revolution.

Yet we respect everyone's opinion.

Thanks for sharing :)

